# Emma Watson Pencil Drawing



## armadasetyadi (Mar 23, 2020)

I drew Emma Watson since 2 weeks ago. It's now finished and I also have published the timelapse video on my YouTube channel.






This is all graphite, using mechanical pencil and H-8B wooden pencil on watercolor paper. :smile:


----------



## NicolasSequeira (Apr 30, 2019)

That looks good. As a connoisseur of graphite myself I can see the similarities. Roughly 75% of my comics are done using a 0.7 mm mechanical pencil.


----------



## armadasetyadi (Mar 23, 2020)

NicolasSequeira said:


> That looks good. As a connoisseur of graphite myself I can see the similarities. Roughly 75% of my comics are done using a 0.7 mm mechanical pencil.


Thank you Nicolas! :smile:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 31, 2020)

armadasetyadi said:


> I drew Emma Watson since 2 weeks ago. It's now finished and I also have published the timelapse video on my YouTube channel.
> 
> https://youtu.be/g8GkPXOQjWQ
> 
> This is all graphite, using mechanical pencil and H-8B wooden pencil on watercolor paper. :smile:


oh i think this drawing is quite nice. What do u think abt scribble sketch technique? i see this from https://vincelow.com.my/


----------

